# Big storm for Cincy



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I have heard thru the local weather guy that we should be getting the largest snow fall than we have had all year. We wont hold our breath thou. LOL


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

WALKERS;536580 said:


> I have heard thru the local weather guy that we should be getting the largest snow fall than we have had all year. We wont hold our breath thou. LOL


Hopefully it tracks north...sick of these 1" pushes....LOL! I'll take em all day long, but in all honesty it would be nice to get a good 6" to 8" snowfall not that they are saying this would be...but it would be nice! Good luck, if you get it and it stays snow in Cincy I'd same we are good in Indy....


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Depending on where you are at in Indiana Indianapolis is 1 to 4 and southern Indy is 6 to 12 on a map you can see it on the Ohio thread. It was posted at 10 00 pm Post 7311


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

you guys have all the snow up north

let us have some


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Well our weatherman just said 3" for southwest Indiana. But like he said "I'll believe it when I see it". They forcast 7" for yesterday and it rained 2 1/2 ". At this point I could care less if we get anything.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dailylc;536792 said:


> Well our weatherman just said 3" for southwest Indiana. But like he said "I'll believe it when I see it". They forcast 7" for yesterday and it rained 2 1/2 ". At this point I could care less if we get anything.


Last year we was already mowing grass at this time, this year its 70 degrees one day and 30 the next. Hang around a day it will change.We had 3"' of rain yesterday , flooded everything.


----------

